# Wild Cress Green's



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I just picked a big mess of cress green's yesterday, cleaned and cooked today. After cooling drained well and fried up, a pone of cornbread. Lord that with a big cut onion a glass buttermilk. Good ain't the word, first mess this year but still waiting on two leaf, morels and poke ta come up. Turkey season coming in soon. By then the shrooms will be up and ready. I love the kentucky woods, lots of good thangs out there waiting for anyone who is willing to do a little walking. :2thumb:


----------

